# سؤال عن حد الزنا في العهد القديم



## الحقيقة والحق (23 يونيو 2009)

*في سفر اللاويين 10 نقرأ :

10 وَإِذَا زَنَى رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَإِذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَأَةِ قَرِيبِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَةُ. 

وايضا :

12 وَإِذَا عَاشَرَ رَجُلٌ كَنَّتَهُ فَكِلاَهُمَا يُقْتَلاَنِ، لأَنَّهُمَا قَدِ اقْتَرَفَا فَاحِشَةً، وَيَكُونُ دَمُهُمَا عَلَى رَأْسَيْهِمَا.

وفي التثنيه 22 :

22 «إِذَا وُجِدَ رَجُلٌ مُضْطَجِعًا مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ زَوْجَةِ بَعْل، يُقْتَلُ الاثْنَانِ: الرَّجُلُ الْمُضْطَجِعُ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.

فهل هذا يعني ان حد الزنا في العهد القديم يقع على المراه اذا كانت متزوجة فقط ؟!

او مخطوبة :

 23وَإِذَا الْتَقَى رَجُلٌ بِفَتَاةٍ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَضَاجَعَهَا،
 24 فَأَخْرِجُوهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى سَاحَةِ بَوَّابَةِ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَارْجُمُوهُمَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَا، لأَنَّ الْفَتَاةَ لَمْ تَسْتَغِثْ وَهِيَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، وَالرَّجُلَ لأَنَّهُ اعْتَدَى عَلَى خَطِيبَةِ الرَّجُلِ الآخَرِ، فَتَسْتَأْصِلُونَ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكُمْ*

*نجد من خلال الايات ان حد الزنا يقع على المراه ان كانت متزوجة او مخطوبة فقط !
وكذلك لا يوجد حد للزنا ان مارس الزوج الزنا مع امراه غير متزوجة او مخطوبة !

ارجو توضيح الامر .*


----------



## Mr.Maichel (24 يونيو 2009)

*لا عزيزي الرجم للجميع سواء كانت عذرالء او مخطوبة أو متزوجة
سفر التثنية22
 اذا كانت فتاة عذراء مخطوبة لرجل فوجدها رجل في المدينة واضطجع معها 24 فاخرجوهما كليهما الى باب تلك المدينة وارجموهما بالحجارة حتى يموتا الفتاة من اجل انها لم تصرخ في المدينة والرجل من اجل انه اذل امرأة صاحبه فتنزع الشر من وسطك 25 ولكن ان وجد الرجل الفتاة المخطوبة في الحقل وامسكها الرجل واضطجع معها يموت الرجل الذي اضطجع معها وحده. 26 واما الفتاة فلا تفعل بها شيئا.ليس على الفتاة خطية للموت بل كما يقوم رجل على صاحبه ويقتله قتلا هكذا هذا الامر. 27 انه في الحقل وجدها فصرخت الفتاة المخطوبة فلم يكن من يخلّصها 28 اذا وجد رجل فتاة عذراء غير مخطوبة فامسكها واضطجع معها فوجدا 29 يعطي الرجل الذي اضطجع معها لابي الفتاة خمسين من الفضة وتكون هي له زوجة من اجل انه قد اذلّها.لا يقدر ان يطلقها كل ايامه*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (24 يونيو 2009)

Mr.Maichel قال:


> *لا عزيزي الرجم للجميع سواء كانت عذرالء او مخطوبة أو متزوجة
> سفر التثنية22
> 
> 28 اذا وجد رجل فتاة عذراء غير مخطوبة فامسكها واضطجع معها فوجدا 29 يعطي الرجل الذي اضطجع معها لابي الفتاة خمسين من الفضة وتكون هي له زوجة من اجل انه قد اذلّها.لا يقدر ان يطلقها كل ايامه*



*هنا لا يوجد حد للرجم في هذه الايه ؟

وانما غرامه وزواج مؤبد !

فهل هذه الايه قاعده للزنا لكل يهودي او يهودية قاموا بالزنا غير متزوجين ؟!
ام انها لا تتكلم عن اليهود وانما عن الاميين ؟!

وماذا عن المراه في العهد الجديد التي احضرها اليهود للمسيح ليرجموها ؟!

لماذا اختلف الوضع ؟

هل كانت متزوجة او مخطوبة ام ان هذه الايه في سفر التثنيه تتكلم عن حاله خاصه :t9:*


----------



## Mr.Maichel (24 يونيو 2009)

> فهل هذه الايه قاعده للزنا لكل يهودي او يهودية قاموا بالزنا غير متزوجين ؟!
> ام انها لا تتكلم عن اليهود وانما عن الاميين ؟!



كيف قاعدة للزنا؟ فكيف يزني وهو يعلم أنه لابد أن يتزوجها ويتغرم بخمسين من الفضه؟ 

أما بخصوص الرجم فالعذراء ترم والمتزوجة ترجم

لكن عناك حالتان في العذراء

العذراء المخطوبة - والعذراء غير المخطوبة

العذراء المخطوبة بها حالتان: في المدينة - في الحقل
في المدينة الفتاة تستطيع ان تصرخ اذا اعتدى عليها أحد , فأن لم تصرخ فهذا يكون رضاء منها بالزنا , فيخرجا الأثنان عن على باب المدينة ويرجموهما .
في الخقل: الفتاة أن صرخت لن يسمعها أحد وبالتالي يستطيع المغتصب ان يغتصبها ويعتدي عليها دون أن يسمعها أحد , في هذه الحالة لا ترجم الفتاة لان لا ذنب لها  , بل يرجم الرجل فقط.

الحالة الثانية من العذراء: العذراء غير المخطوبة
والعذراء غير المخطوبة بالكاد تكون فتاة قاصر من12-15 سنه , وعلى من غرر بالفتاه او اعتدى عليها ان يتزوجها ولا يستطيع ان يطلقها ويدفع مهرها50 من الفضه كغرامة لفعلته.


----------



## Mr.Maichel (24 يونيو 2009)

> وماذا عن المراه في العهد الجديد التي احضرها اليهود للمسيح ليرجموها ؟!
> 
> لماذا اختلف الوضع ؟
> 
> هل كانت متزوجة او مخطوبة ام ان هذه الايه في سفر التثنيه تتكلم عن حاله خاصه



*المرأة التي أحضروها للمسيح قالو أنها زانية , ولم يقدمو أي دليل على ذلك , ولم يحضرو الزاني!!
فاليهود ليس هدفهم الحكم على هذه المرأه بل يريدون أن يوقعوا بالمسيح في تصادم مع الحاكم الروماني , وكان هذا هدفهم , وعندما قدموا مرأة للمسيح لم يقدموا الرجل , لماذا؟ 
أركان القضية ناقصة , فان تم الحكم على المرأة لابد ان يتم الحكم على الرجل ايضا , فلماذا لم يحضروا اليهود الرجل؟ فقد يكون افتراء لليهود على المرأة وقد يكون ان الذي زنا بها هو واحد منهم وانصرف عندما كتبت خطيتة على الأرض بواسطة المسيح.
أركان القضية ناقصة وليس من العدل ان يقضي المسيح بحكم ظالم *


----------



## My Rock (24 يونيو 2009)

الشريعة واضحة جداً, فإحدى الوصايا العشرة هي لا تزنِ
أي إن الزنى هو خطيئة مهما إختلفت حالة الفاعل (زواج أو خطوبة أوغيرها)
العقاب الأرضي يقع على من يكسر علاقة الزواج المقدسة
اما الغير مرتبطين, فتبقى هي خطيئة لكن تترك لهم فرصة الإرتباط بعلاقة مقدسة, أي الزواج, لذلك لا يوجد حد القتل عليهم, لكن تبقى خطيئة في حياتهم تحتاج الى غفران و تكفير.


----------



## Mr.Maichel (24 يونيو 2009)

*تمام أستاذ روك , عدم وجود قتل لغير المرتبطين يرجع لسببين
1- أنهم بطبيعة الحال غير مرتبطين فقد تكثر عليهم الضغوط الجسدية , وغالبا يكونون بسن المراهقة , وهذا أمر طبيعي لهذا السن
2- حداثة هذا السن , فالفتاة غير المخطوبة والشاب كذلك يكونون بسن صغير وسن حداثة لا يستطيع تمييز الأمور والوصية*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (24 يونيو 2009)

my rock قال:


> الشريعة واضحة جداً, فإحدى الوصايا العشرة هي لا تزنِ
> أي إن الزنى هو خطيئة مهما إختلفت حالة الفاعل (زواج أو خطوبة أوغيرها)
> العقاب الأرضي يقع على من يكسر علاقة الزواج المقدسة
> اما الغير مرتبطين, فتبقى هي خطيئة لكن تترك لهم فرصة الإرتباط بعلاقة مقدسة, أي الزواج, لذلك لا يوجد حد القتل عليهم, لكن تبقى خطيئة في حياتهم تحتاج الى غفران و تكفير.



*ما فكرت فيه ان يكون ما ورد بسفر اللاويين والتثنيه شرح للوصيه لا تزن وكيف التعامل معها 
خصوصا ان الوصايا العشره لا تذكر عقوبة لكل بند يخالف !

وسفر الامثال يتكلم عن الزنا في حاله الزواج :

27 أَيُمْكِنُ لِلْمَرْءِ أَنْ يَضَعَ نَاراً فِي حِضْنِهِ وَلاَ تَحْتَرِقَ ثِيَابُهُ؟
 28 أَوْ أَنْ يَمْشِيَ عَلَى جَمْرٍ وَلاَ تَكْتَوِيَ قَدَمَاهُ؟
هَذَا مَا يُصِيبُ كُلَّ مَنْ يَزْنِي بِامْرَأَةِ غَيْرِهِ؛ حَتْماً يَحُلُّ بِهِ الْعِقَابُ. (الامثال 6)

فعن بنت الكاهن التي تزني يقول الكتاب :

9 وَإِذَا زَنَتِ ابْنَةُ الْكَاهِنِ فَيَجِبُ حَرْقُهَا لأَنَّهَا دَنَّسَتْ قَدَاسَةَ أَبِيهَا. (اللاويين 21)

وهنا لا يذكر لنا ان كانت زوجة او مخطوبة وهو مجرد تخصيص لبنت الكاهن .

وعلى فكره بالنسبة للشريعه اليهودية في الزنا فهي تطبق على اليهود فقط لا غير !

يعني لو زنا يهودي مع امراه غير يهودية يعاقب الرجل ولا تعاقب المراه وكذلك المراه اليهودية لو زنت مع رجل غير يهودي تعاقب المراه ولا يعاقب الرجل .

حيث ان القانون خاص باليهود ولا يطبق على غيرهم !

وهذا ما قاله الرابي راشي في تفسيره لــ اللاويين 20:10

حيث تقول الايه :

10 وَإِذَا زَنَى رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَإِذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَأَةِ قَرِيبِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَةُ. 

10. And a man who commits adultery with [another] man's wife, committing adultery with the wife of his fellow the adulterer and the adulteress shall surely be put to death.

وسوف اقتبس من التفسير هذا المقطع :

committing adultery with the wife of his fellow: [Thus] excluding the wife of a non-Jew. [From here,] we learn that [the legal status of Jewish] marriage cannot be held by a non-Jew. — [Torath Kohanim 20:105; Sanh. 52b]

http://www.chabad.org/library/bible_cdo/aid/9921/showrashi/true
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاحباء في الرب 
سلام ونعمة المسيح 



mr.maichel قال:


> *المرأة التي أحضروها للمسيح قالو أنها زانية , ولم يقدمو أي دليل على ذلك , ولم يحضرو الزاني!!*
> *فاليهود ليس هدفهم الحكم على هذه المرأه بل يريدون أن يوقعوا بالمسيح في تصادم مع الحاكم الروماني , وكان هذا هدفهم , وعندما قدموا مرأة للمسيح لم يقدموا الرجل , لماذا؟ *
> *أركان القضية ناقصة , فان تم الحكم على المرأة لابد ان يتم الحكم على الرجل ايضا , فلماذا لم يحضروا اليهود الرجل؟ فقد يكون افتراء لليهود على المرأة وقد يكون ان الذي زنا بها هو واحد منهم وانصرف عندما كتبت خطيتة على الأرض بواسطة المسيح.*
> *أركان القضية ناقصة وليس من العدل ان يقضي المسيح بحكم ظالم *


 
كلام سليم ، ولكن اضافة الى ذلك لا ننسي ان قول السيد المسيح ( له المجد ) :
" من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر " ( يوحنا 8: 7) 
هذه المقولة وضعت القاعدة الذهبية او الاساسية في عهد النعمة المسيحية ، ان شريعة موسى توضح ان الجميع اخطأوا (بالناموس معرفة الخطية) (رومية 3: 20) ولكن من يطبق الناموس يجب ان يكون بلا خطية !!!!

هذا الشرط لا يتوفر الا في الرب يسوع المسيح وحده ، ولذلك كان هو الوحيد الذي يحق له ان يحكم على المرأة او يطلقها. 

وحيث انه ( له المجد ) في مجيئه الاول كان هدفه كما اعلنه هو بنفسه ( لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم.)( يوحنا 3: 17) ، لذلك فقد قال لها ( يا امرأة اين هم اولئك المشتكون عليك.أما دانك احد. فقالت لا احد يا سيد. فقال لها يسوع ولا انا ادينك.اذهبي ولا تخطئي ايضا) ( يوحنا 7: 10 - 11) 

الخلاصة : كل قوانين العهد القديم هي لاثبات خطأ وخطية الانسان واستحقاقه الدينونة ،والزنا له دينونة وقضاء في شريعة  موسى ( كما تفضل الاخوة الاحباء بوضعها ) ولا يقوم بتحقيق او تنفيذ الدينونة الا انسان ليس له خطية ، هذا الشرط لا يتوفر الا في الرب يسوع المسيح وحده ، الذي اعطاه الله الآب حق الدينونة (لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن. 23 لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله 24 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فله حياة ابدية ولا يأتي الى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت الى الحياة. )( يوحنا 5: 22 - 24). 

وسوف يأتي الرب يسوع المسيح في مجيئه الثاني الديّان العادل .

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (25 يونيو 2009)

*انتم كلامك حول المراه في قصة السيد المسيح حول عدم رجمها وانا سؤالي كان مختلف ..

انا اسال عن وضع المراه التي اتوا بها للمسيح هل كانت متزوجة او مخطوبة او عذراء حيث ان القانون اليهودي لا يعاقب القاصر على زناها لعدم بلوغها السن القانوني هذا من ناحيه ..

من ناحيه اخرى لا يعاقب المراه الغير يهودية على زناها لو زنى معها رجل يهودي وبالعكس لان القانون يسري على اليهود فقط ..

ومن ناحيه ثالثه العقاب الارضي المذكور بالعهد القديم يتكلم عن الرجل والمراة المرتبطين .*


----------



## My Rock (25 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *انا اسال عن وضع المراه التي اتوا بها للمسيح هل كانت متزوجة او مخطوبة او عذراء حيث ان القانون اليهودي لا يعاقب القاصر على زناها لعدم بلوغها السن القانوني هذا من ناحيه ..*



بغض النظر عن حالتها الإجتماعية, لا يحق لنا معاقبة الآخرين, فالدينونة للرب وحده
* 
*


> من ناحيه اخرى لا يعاقب المراه الغير يهودية على زناها لو زنى معها رجل يهودي وبالعكس لان القانون يسري على اليهود فقط ..




طبعاً الشريعة تسري على اليهود فقط




> *ومن ناحيه ثالثه العقاب الارضي المذكور بالعهد القديم يتكلم عن الرجل والمراة المرتبطين .*



لإن المتزوج و المرتبط سيكسر الرباط الزوجي المقدس بزناه و لذلك يستحق العقاب الأرضي
الغير متزوجين, تُركت لهم فرصة التعديل من سلوكهم
* 
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يونيو 2009)

اخي الفاضل 
سلام ونعمة من الرب يسوع المسيح 



الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *انا اسال عن وضع المراه التي اتوا بها للمسيح هل كانت متزوجة او مخطوبة او عذراء حيث ان القانون اليهودي لا يعاقب القاصر على زناها لعدم بلوغها السن القانوني هذا من ناحيه ..*



 
لو كانت قاصرا لكانت اجابت الرب يسوع سوف تكون واضحة في هذا الشأن ، واضح انهم قالوا عنها انها (أمرأة ) فهي غير قاصر ، واجابة الرب يسوع لم تعفيها من الخطية ، بدليل الجملة الختامية التي قالها لها (انا لا ادينك ، اذهبي ولا تخطيء ايضا ) . 
اذا فهي تستحق الادانة ، ولكن الرب يسوع غفر لها .



> *من ناحيه اخرى لا يعاقب المراه الغير يهودية على زناها لو زنى معها رجل يهودي وبالعكس لان القانون يسري على اليهود فقط ..*


 
عذرا اخي الفاضل 

هذا الكلام ليس صحيحا 

الرجل اليهودي اذا زنا مع امرأة اممية ، او المرأة اليهودية اذا زنت مع رجل يهودي ، في كل الحالات هو زنا وهو خطية ، يستحق العقاب بموجب الناموس 

راجع سفر العدد الاصحاح 25 وايضا ( رؤيا 2: 14) 



> *ومن ناحيه ثالثه العقاب الارضي المذكور بالعهد القديم يتكلم عن الرجل والمراة المرتبطين .*


 
عذرا مرة اخرى ، راجع اقوال الكتاب المقدس ، فهذا الكلام غير صحيح ، الناموس يعاقب كلا المتزوج وغير المتزوج لخطية الزنا .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (25 يونيو 2009)

> *عذرا اخي الفاضل
> 
> هذا الكلام ليس صحيحا
> 
> ...



*بالنسبة لسفر العدد فيما وجدتة انه عقاب من الله لشعب مؤاب للفخ الذي وضعوه ضد شعب اسرائيل حيث جروهم للزنا وعبادة البعل !

16 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:
17 «ضَايِقُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَاضْرِبُوهُمْ،
18 لأَنَّهُمْ ضَايَقُوكُمْ بِمَكَايِدِهِمِ الَّتِي كَادُوكُمْ بِهَا فِي أَمْرِ فَغُورَ وَأَمْرِ كُزْبِي أُخْتِهِمْ بِنْتِ رَئِيسٍ لِمِدْيَانَ، الَّتِي قُتِلَتْ يَوْمَ الْوَبَإِ بِسَبَبِ فَغُورَ».

والمعروف ان الله كان يعاقب الشعوب الوثنيه خصوصا انهم كانوا يتعمدون جر شعب اسرائيل نحو الوثنيه وممارستها !

 وورد في التفسير :

هنا الرب يأمر بضرب مديان كلها بسبب الشر الذى وضعوه كفخ لهلاك الشعب ونجد تنفيذ هذا الأمر فى إصحاح 31. أما بالنسبة لموآب فلا يدخل أحد منها الجماعة الرب حتى الجيل العاشر (تث 4،3:23 + نح2،1:13)

وهذا واضح من سفر الرؤيا :

14 وَلكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ قَلِيلٌ: أَنَّ عِنْدَكَ هُنَاكَ قَوْمًا مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِتَعْلِيمِ بَلْعَامَ، الَّذِي كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ بَالاَقَ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ مَعْثَرَةً أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنْ يَأْكُلُوا مَا ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ، وَيَزْنُوا. 

الذي اعرفه ان الشريعه لا تطبق الا على اصحابها ..

في الاسلام .. الشريعه الاسلامية لا تطبق الا على المسلم كما قال رسولهم والصحابي ابن عباس .
في اليهودية .. الشريعه اليهودية لا تطبق الا على اليهودي كما قال علماء اليهود .*



> *عذرا مرة اخرى ، راجع اقوال الكتاب المقدس ، فهذا الكلام غير صحيح ، الناموس يعاقب كلا المتزوج وغير المتزوج لخطية الزنا .*



*هنالك هذه الايه التي وضعها الزميل Mr.Maichel والتي تقول :

سفر التثنية22

28 اذا وجد رجل فتاة عذراء غير مخطوبة فامسكها واضطجع معها فوجدا 29 يعطي الرجل الذي اضطجع معها لابي الفتاة خمسين من الفضة وتكون هي له زوجة من اجل انه قد اذلّها.لا يقدر ان يطلقها كل ايامه

وهنا لا يوجد حد رجم ولا قتل وانما دفع غرامة وزواج بدون تطليق .

فهل يوجد غيرها يا ترى ؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *بالنسبة لسفر العدد فيما وجدتة انه عقاب من الله لشعب مؤاب للفخ الذي وضعوه ضد شعب اسرائيل حيث جروهم للزنا وعبادة البعل !*





الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *الذي اعرفه ان الشريعه لا تطبق الا على اصحابها ..*
> 
> *في الاسلام .. الشريعه الاسلامية لا تطبق الا على المسلم كما قال رسولهم والصحابي ابن عباس .*
> *في اليهودية .. الشريعه اليهودية لا تطبق الا على اليهودي كما قال علماء اليهود .*




عزيزي ، انا قلت اذا زني اليهودي مع امرأة غير يهودية فانه ـ اي اليهودي تحسب له خطية زنى ، ويستحق العقوبة

 وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ. 
2 فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ. 
3 وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل. 
4 فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «خُذْ جَمِيعَ رُؤُوسِ الشَّعْبِ وَعَلِّقْهُمْ لِلرَّبِّ مُقَابِل الشَّمْسِ فَيَرْتَدَّ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيل». 
5 فَقَال مُوسَى لِقُضَاةِ إِسْرَائِيل: «اقْتُلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَوْمَهُ المُتَعَلِّقِينَ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ». 
6 وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل جَاءَ وَقَدَّمَ إِلى إِخْوَتِهِ المِدْيَانِيَّةَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ مُوسَى وَأَعْيُنِ كُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل وَهُمْ بَاكُونَ لدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ. 
7 فَلمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ فِينَحَاسُ بْنُ أَلِعَازَارَ بْنِ هَارُونَ الكَاهِنُِ قَامَ مِنْ وَسَطِ الجَمَاعَةِ وَأَخَذَ رُمْحاً بِيَدِهِ 
8 وَدَخَل وَرَاءَ الرَّجُلِ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّ إِلى القُبَّةِ وَطَعَنَ كِليْهِمَا الرَّجُل الإِسْرَائِيلِيَّ وَالمَرْأَةَ فِي بَطْنِهَا. فَامْتَنَعَ الوَبَأُ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 
9 وَكَانَ الذِينَ مَاتُوا بِالوَبَإِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ أَلفاً

*********






> *هنالك هذه الايه التي وضعها الزميل mr.maichel والتي تقول :*
> 
> *سفر التثنية22*
> 
> ...




23 «إِذَا كَانَتْ فَتَاةٌ عَذْرَاءُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِرَجُلٍ فَوَجَدَهَا رَجُلٌ فِي المَدِينَةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا 
24 فَأَخْرِجُوهُمَا كِليْهِمَا إِلى بَابِ تِلكَ المَدِينَةِ وَارْجُمُوهُمَا بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَا. الفَتَاةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهَا لمْ تَصْرُخْ فِي المَدِينَةِ وَالرَّجُلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ أَذَل امْرَأَةَ صَاحِبِهِ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ. 
25 وَلكِنْ إِنْ وَجَدَ الرَّجُلُ الفَتَاةَ المَخْطُوبَةَ فِي الحَقْلِ وَأَمْسَكَهَا الرَّجُلُ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا يَمُوتُ الرَّجُلُ الذِي اضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَحْدَهُ. 
26 وَأَمَّا الفَتَاةُ فَلا تَفْعَل بِهَا شَيْئاً. ليْسَ عَلى الفَتَاةِ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلمَوْتِ بَل كَمَا يَقُومُ رَجُلٌ عَلى صَاحِبِهِ وَيَقْتُلُهُ قَتْلاً. هَكَذَا هَذَا الأَمْرُ. 
27 إِنَّهُ فِي الحَقْلِ وَجَدَهَا فَصَرَخَتِ الفَتَاةُ المَخْطُوبَةُ فَلمْ يَكُنْ مَنْ يُخَلِّصُهَا. 
28 «إِذَا وَجَدَ رَجُلٌ فَتَاةً عَذْرَاءَ غَيْرَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ فَأَمْسَكَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا فَوُجِدَا. 
29 يُعْطِي الرَّجُلُ الذِي اضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا لأَبِي الفَتَاةِ خَمْسِينَ مِنَ الفِضَّةِ وَتَكُونُ هِيَ لهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَذَلهَا. لا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا كُل أَيَّامِهِ. 
30 «لا يَتَّخِذْ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَةَ أَبِيهِ وَلا يَكْشِفْ ذَيْل أَبِيهِ»

*********

تحياتي واحترامي


----------

